# Ivy's ears



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

We got Ivy's ears done last Tuesday. Here's a few photos she healing up really well.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

owies, they look sore, im sure there not tho 
beautiful doggies


----------



## Rampage_Cara (May 23, 2009)

Very nice crop!


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

ears look great. nice looking dogs!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i LOVE that last picture!!omg!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

all of those pictures are priceless...especially the first one! LMAO The ears look great...what happened to your teeny tiny little girl? she's growin' up all sexy! I'm sure you're glad there isn't any extra training needed to help them stand.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

You need to save that first pic and use it to embarrass her when she grows up lol. Great pics, and beautiful crop!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice, can't wait to see them in a few weeks!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

She looks wonderful. Looks like she's got a great little body on her. She may give her big brother a run for his money...hehehe


Beautiful little girl!!



What kind of camera do you use??


----------



## SassyMiss (May 20, 2009)

lovely dogs.

I don't really agree with ear cropping so I cannot praise the job, but the dogs are beautiful!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

The crop looks great man!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I love the last pic. It's just gorgeous. The ears look clean.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Lookin good*

Great pictures, Ivy's ears are lookin good. That last pic with Ivy and Lux is priceless, i have to admit you take some really good pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

go show crop! youre startin to look sexy ivy!! what a cute little girl!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwww she's so adorabbleee!
YES, what camera do you use???? you take beautiful pictures!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks every one of all the nice complements on Ivy. As for what camera I use it’s a Canon 1D MKII w/ Canon L lenses.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Thanks every one of all the nice complements on Ivy. As for what camera I use it's a Canon 1D MKII w/ Canon L lenses.


man i had a canon digi rebel but someone stole it 

post some more pictures as they start to heal! at two weeks, chinos ears were 100 percent. the hair on his ears is growing in nicely too


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll take her stitches out later this week and she should be looking good in a week or two.

Pupatude









The flying bite by!


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Awe, beautiful doggies !


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The ears look great! I love that last picture!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Ivy's ear are looking awsome. I love the pictures.


----------

